# HR44 will not connect to 5g WIFI network.



## Kobie (Mar 27, 2007)

So this is strange. My HR44 sees both my 5g and 2.4g WIFI networks, but it will only connect to the 2.4g network. I have several other devices connected to the 5g network so I know it is functional. 
Does anyone else here have their DVR connected to their 5g network? The connection speed of the 5g is more than 10x that of the 2.4g achieving 300mb + speeds (COX fiber). I assume this would enable quicker downloads of on demand content.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Why it wont connect> what are the symptoms? My HR44 connects just fine when I tested its wifi. I like hard wired better


----------



## Kobie (Mar 27, 2007)

It gives an error after inputting the WIFI password. Not sure the exact verbiage. Have tried several times with no luck. The 2.4g network connects on the first attempt. Have reset the network options and rebooted several times.
Will this accept ethernet directly or does it still require some kind of dongle/injector like the older generation?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

you can connect the genie with ethernet without any issues.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> That is exactly what I am looking for!


You're confusing me as the "5G" is a new standard for cellphone and I'm getting new test procedures and new equipment for that from major mfgs.
Perhaps correctly naming freq ranges of your WiFi AP as 5 GHz & 2.4 GHz would help to avoid that?
[I fixed my error in freqs]


----------



## Kobie (Mar 27, 2007)

Simultaneous dual-band support.
AirPort Extreme features simultaneous dual-band 802.11ac Wi‑Fi. That means it transmits at both the 2.4GHz and 5GHz frequencies at the same time. So no matter which band your wireless devices use, they’ll automatically connect to the best available band for the fastest possible performance.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

P Smith said:


> You're confusing me as the "5G" is a new standard for cellphone and I'm getting new test procedures and new equipment for that from major mfgs.
> Perhaps correctly naming freq ranges of your WiFi AP as 5 MHz & 2.4 MHz would help to avoid that?


It is 5 Ghz and 2.4 Ghz
Admittedly very confusing with 5G now


----------



## Kobie (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm going to have to chalk this issue up to the new Linksys AC router I was using. I switched back to my Apple router and was able to connect over the 5Ghz network. I still cannot get a connection using the Ethernet cable which perplexes me. Not sure what it was about the linksys router as other devices had no issue connecting.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you should connect to the router as an admin and troubleshoot it, check if LAN support is active, is using same DHCP pool as WiFi network, check roting table, etc.
Not sure if you have enogh knowledge to do that... ask someone local for help then.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kobie said:


> I'm going to have to chalk this issue up to the new Linksys AC router I was using. I switched back to my Apple router and was able to connect over the 5Ghz network. I still cannot get a connection using the Ethernet cable which perplexes me. Not sure what it was about the linksys router as other devices had no issue connecting.


It could be as simple as getting cleanly disconnected and then re-connect. Also, be sure to have the latest firmware on the Linksys. The AC spec wasn't fully baked on some of the early routers.

Not being able to connect via Cat5 is also a puzzle. Try a PC on that connection.

Have you tried the 'Reset Network' under the advanced options in Internet Setup?


----------



## Jim_R (Feb 13, 2004)

My Netgear Dual Band router uses different passcodes for 2.4 Ghz and 5 Ghz. I had problems connecting to the 5 Ghz side until I realized that the 5 Ghz password was capitalized and the 2.4 Ghz password wasn't!


----------

